# How to set default channel - return after recording??



## Chevy-SS (Apr 1, 2005)

I have the R10 with capability of recording two shows at once. My favorite channel is CNN. 

How would I set the DVR to always return to CNN when it's through recording something else? Often times, I get home and it's stuck on Outdoor Channel or whereever else it had been recording.

many thanks for help



Sorry if this has been asked a thousand times. I searched but found no answer. Perhaps there is some buzzword or acronym with which I am not familiar. I'm a TiVo noob. Anyway, please spare me the "why didn't you search first" preaching. I did search.........

thanks

-


----------



## dnemec123 (Jan 25, 2004)

I'm not sure there's a way to do that.

Perhaps a special universal remote control that could change the channel for you at regular intervals. The TiVo shouldn't change channels if it's in the middle of recording something.

Good luck!
Dale


----------



## Chevy-SS (Apr 1, 2005)

Dang, I didn't want to hear that, heheh. My point is; when I get home, I'd like to be able to turn on TV, then rewind the TiVo on CNN, so I'd already have 30 recorded minutes available and then I could fast forward through all the inane, repetitive commercials.

If anyone knows how to do this, kindly post.

thanks

-


----------



## dtremain (Jan 5, 2004)

Chevy-SS said:


> Dang, I didn't want to hear that, heheh. My point is; when I get home, I'd like to be able to turn on TV, then rewind the TiVo on CNN, so I'd already have 30 recorded minutes available and then I could fast forward through all the inane, repetitive commercials.
> 
> If anyone knows how to do this, kindly post.
> 
> ...


Set something to record on CNN before you get home.


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

yeah, schedule a manual recording on a daily basis for CNN and it will be set there when you get home.


----------



## Guindalf (Jun 13, 2001)

A manual record is the only way to do this.

Alternatively, the Harmony remotes have an option to switch to a certain channel as part of the activity, but that wouldn't give you a buffer. Maybe there's a remote with a timer that could switch the channel 30 minutes before you arrive? But then there's no guarantee something else won't be recorded in that time and you'd lose it.


----------



## extension 721 (Sep 29, 2005)

Chevy-SS said:


> I have the R10 with capability of recording two shows at once. My favorite channel is CNN.
> 
> How would I set the DVR to always return to CNN when it's through recording something else? Often times, I get home and it's stuck on Outdoor Channel or whereever else it had been recording.
> 
> ...


if you don't want to set a recording, you could keep tivo suggestions ON and give 3 thumbs up to every CNN program you watch, so TIVO will always "suggest" CNN programming, and when it is not recording other things it will record CNN programmnig for you. This way, one tuner will almost always be looking at CNN


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Chevy-SS said:


> Dang, I didn't want to hear that, heheh. My point is; when I get home, I'd like to be able to turn on TV, then rewind the TiVo on CNN, so I'd already have 30 recorded minutes available and then I could fast forward through all the inane, repetitive commercials.
> 
> If anyone knows how to do this, kindly post.
> 
> ...


If you want a bigger buffer to buffer CNN and are into hacks, you could install the Bufferhack for at least an hour buffer, which in IMHO works great and it only takes away an hour of your total recording time.

A recurring five minute manual recording of channel 202 at a fixed time in the morning/afternoon/evening set to keep 1 show, would work perfect to set one of the tuners and the buffer to CNN, which is what most people already recommended.


----------

